# Dragon photos



## kittybelle (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi, I didn't see anywhere recent where people could share pictures of their dragons. I'd love to see everyone's dragons! 

Here are some of mine. 

Gippsland water dragon






Baby gippsland





Central netted










Central beardies




















Eastern water dragons


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 10, 2015)

[REFLIST][/REFLIST]



My baby water dragons.


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 10, 2015)

Awesome photos kittybelle! Two of my 4 dragons!


----------



## kittybelle (Sep 11, 2015)

princessparrot said:


> My baby water dragons.


The pictures don't seem to work. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 11, 2015)

kittybelle said:


> The pictures don't seem to work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Ok I did some changes. 
i might need to check again and add more later as it doesn't work so well on my iPad.
How big should they be before I move them outside? They are currently about 20-30cm head and tail


----------



## timothyng1998 (Sep 11, 2015)

CBD










EWD




GWD


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 11, 2015)

timothyng1998 said:


> CBD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having the same problem as me? Pictures don't work


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 11, 2015)

Is that head to tail, Princessparrot? Personally, if you have the room, I would keep them inside one more year, but that's me, cautious.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 11, 2015)

pinefamily said:


> Is that head to tail, Princessparrot? Personally, if you have the room, I would keep them inside one more year, but that's me, cautious.


Yeah it's head and tail.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 11, 2015)

Ours are about the same size, or a little smaller. I'm in the middle of building an aviary setup for our Mertens' water monitors. The plan is to have it big enough for the EWD's as well, but not till next year for them.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 11, 2015)

here is 1 of my little Boyds forest dragon




(Hypsilurus boydii)


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 11, 2015)

I'd like your post if I could see the photo, Rick.


----------



## kittybelle (Sep 15, 2015)

Eeep why are only mine and crazynut's photos working? D:

I've decided to keep my EWD trio indoors because where I live is really too cold most of the time for them to really thrive. Might still put an aviary outside for when it's actually warm so they can have some sun.

Your bubs still sound small. I'd wait another year depending on how quickly they grow. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micksreps (Sep 15, 2015)

One of my dragons i bred last season.


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 15, 2015)

Mostly a snake man but I do love your dragons especially those EWD's reminds me of trying to catch them just to look at them when I was a kid, thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Sep 25, 2015)

Here's some pictures of my Dwarf Bearded Dragons (_Pogona minor minor_).  I swapped Riddick for this handsome fella, named Smaug. Probably not as pretty coloured as Riddick was but I had a connection with this guy that I couldn't ignore.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice looking dragons. I don't much about this type of beardie. How big do they get?
If I were you, I would get rid of the grass and get sand in there.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks! I don't mean to brag, but my male's condition has gotten beautiful compared to his last home. 

According to texts in numerous books I have read they can reach up to 41cm in length (snout to vent length is approximately 15cm). Adult weight wise according to the texts ranges from 80-100 grams. Ripley, my female, is 11cm snout to vent length - last time I measured her - with a tail length of 20.5cm. She weighs 56 grams and is an enthusiastic eater. She's wild caught as a baby at the start of the year, approximatly late summer I think, and I've had her since she was 6.4cm (SVL) and weighed 10 grams, mind you, I didn't start keeping a record until after a month of keeping her. Purchased her early June. Smaug, my male, is 10.5cm snout to vent length with a tail length of 20cm. Last time I weighed him he was 52 grams. I got Smaug at the start of September and he was wild caught sometime this winter. 

They both appear to be obligate insectivores as far as I can tell. My male doesn't touch plants or inanimate objects at all. My female, a few weeks back, once ate a dandelion flower but didn't touch them after that, but she will take inanimate objects such as freshly dead insects. Both don't touch pellets. I still provide them with greens and pellets in the hopes of one day they will start consuming them. 

I did think about using sand at one stage (it looks great though, doesn't it?) but it's a bit messy for me. I saw someone with some Dwarf Bearded Dragons and they used sand, it looked great but there was dust everywhere, and it leaked out of the enclosure and when he opened his glass sliders there was a horrible screeching sound caused by the sand.  The Dragons spend probably 80% of their time perched as high as they can anyway.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 26, 2015)

One way to get around the sand problem (and it does get everywhere) is to put a perspex or glass panel in front of the track, a couple of inches higher. This helps to stop the sand in the track. 
Beardies love to dig. By providing sand you will give them a more interactive environment, as well helping to keep their claws in good condition.

- - - Updated - - -




Our leatherback girl. Only a new addition.




Our EWD's not long after we got them.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 13, 2015)

Western Netted Dragons (_Ctenophorus reticulatus_)!


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 13, 2015)

Wow, are they captive? Much more majestic than the central netteds IMO, they look very nice!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 13, 2015)

They were originally wild-caught. They are some of the cutest, friendliest little lizards in my opinion.


----------



## Ryan-James (Dec 22, 2015)

Nice thread. Heres a pic of mum in the feeding tub, full of crickets but still cranky as usual.


----------

